# 3.Schinder(hannes) MTB Super Bike 20.Mai 2007



## strecken-guru (29. Januar 2007)

3. SCHINDER(hannes)MTB-Superbike
Sonntag 20.5.07
Da wir bei den letzten beiden Veranstaltungen immer mit Regen, Sturm und fast winterlichen Temperaturen zu kämpfen hatten, werden wir dem Wetter in diesem Jahr einen Streich spielen.
Wir stellen ein großes Festzelt mit festem Bodem auf, so dass Anmeldung, Siegerehrung und Essen endlich im Trockenen und Warmen stattfinden können.
Gefahren wird natürlich bei jedem Wetter.

Samstag, 19.5.07
Biker-Party am Startort mit Startnummernausgabe (ab 18.00 Uhr), 
Fachsimpeln und Nudelparty.
Es gibt Infos zur Strecke, u. a. wird ein Video der Strecke gezeigt. Für Essen
und Trinken ist natürlich auch gesorgt.
IBC DIMB Racing Team Stammtisch

Trotz erheblichem Mehraufwand in diesem Jahr werden wir das Stargeld nicht erhöhen.


Voranmeldung     Startgeld      Kurzstrecke und Halbmarathon   14,-

Anmeldeschluß         Mittwoch 17.Mai  2007           


Nachmeldung 16,-



Voranmeldung ab 2.2.  auch online möglich                                               

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/?lang=2

die ersten 200 bezahlten Anmeldungen erhalten ein Veranstaltungs T-Shirt


Halbmarathon 2007
63 km * 1640 Hm
Start: 9.30 Uhr

Kurzstrecke 2007
35 km * 815 Hm
Start: 10.00 Uhr

Kids-Marathon 2007
2 / 4 / 6 km
Start: 10.30 Uhr

mehr Info zu den Strecken unter http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/?lang=2

In diesem Sinne 
 
die besten Grüße vom Strecken Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## baldur (29. Januar 2007)

Bin wieder dabei, nachdem ich 2006 leider aussetzen mußte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (30. Januar 2007)

Natürlich bin ich auch wieder am Start und freue mich schon meine Schlammreifen mal wieder zu fahren.


----------



## strecken-guru (2. Februar 2007)

baldur schrieb:


> Bin wieder dabei, nachdem ich 2006 leider aussetzen mußte



 Hallo Baldur,
find ich klasse
die ONLINE- Anmeldung ist frei geschaltet   

@... mischuwi ...Natürlich bin ich auch wieder am Start und freue mich schon meine Schlammreifen mal wieder zu fahren. 

  Hast ja auch einen Podestplatz zu verteidigen   

 die besten Grüße vom

Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2007)

Bin dabei !!!


----------



## Pedalritter (2. Februar 2007)

Ja logisch bin ich wieder dabei  ,einmal im Jahr brauch ich meine Fangopackung   !!

Man ich freu mich schon wieder darauf Leute vom letzten Jahr zu treffen ,

gell Mischuwi


----------



## Splash (5. Februar 2007)

Bin auch dabei. Warte quasi schon auf die Rückinfo per Mail und hoffe diesmal gesund zu bleiben ...


----------



## baldur (5. Februar 2007)

Ich hab meine Startgebühr sofort bezahlt, aber mein Name ist nicht gelb hinterlegt in der Starterliste


----------



## strecken-guru (6. Februar 2007)

Was für eine Freude, 

hallo Michael, werde mal mit unserem Apotheker sprechen vielleicht kommt er mit einem Stand ne mal ohne Quatsch hoffe Du hast Deine Krankheitsserie hinter Dir und bleibst FIT. 

Servus alter Ritter ( bring genug Ersatzschläuche mit )

Hallo Piere, super.... trotz Terminüberschneidung 

Baldur....  
*Anmeldung und Zahlungseingang sind nicht gekoppelt, wir gleichen immer dienstags bzw. mittwochs ab. * Also  bitte nicht ungeduldig werden 

Übrigens ... der Stammtisch ist kein Racing- Team Stammtisch sondern ein IBC- Forum/ DIMB Stammtisch....
In diesem Sinne   

die besten Grüße von Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Splash (6. Februar 2007)

Die Infos, wo wir hin überweisen sollen, bekommen wir aber noch zugeschickt oder?

Was meine Gesundheit angeht, bin ich optimistisch. Schlechter als letztes Jahr kanns ja auch kaum werden...


----------



## strecken-guru (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo Michael,

normal steht das auf der Bestätigung oder auf dem Flyer
der Link lautet: 
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/prospektservice/2007_mtb_flyer.pdf

hier aber noch die Daten 

Anmeldung 3. Schinder(hannes) MTB 

*Kto Schinder(hannes) MTB Emmelshausen e.V.
VoBa Boppard Kto- Nr. 293341 Blz 57091500*

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (6. Februar 2007)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> normal steht das auf der Bestätigung oder auf dem Flyer
> der Link lautet...



Auf die Bestätigung warte ich zugegebenerweise ja auch noch. Ist evtl bei der Anmeldung was schief gegangen? Sollte ich mich noch mal anmelden, wenn ich keine Bestätigung bekommen habe?


----------



## strecken-guru (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,,
habe mich wegen der Bestätigungen mal schlau gemacht....läuft alles über unser
Zentrum* am Park
Rhein-Mosel-Str. 45
56281 Emmelshausen
TEL 06747 / 93220
FAX 93 22 22
[email protected]
www.das-zap.de

 auf diesem Weg .. vielen Dank an das Team  für die super Unterstützung.
Hier die Antwort :

07.02.2007
Hallo, Thomas
Bestätigungen sind gestern alle raus gegangen.
Werde versuchen, auch am Wochenende immer noch mal was rauszuschicken.

Viele Grüße

 In diesem Sinne 

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Splash (7. Februar 2007)

Hiho,

ist in der Tat gestern bei mir noch angekommen. Werde jetzt umgehend überweisen, um mir ein T-Shirt zu sichern. Bin nur noch am diskutieren, ob ich am Vorabend zum "Stammtisch" komme und am Folgetag morgens noch mal anreise oder wie ich das gestalte. So weit ists ja zum Glück nicht 

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## strecken-guru (8. Februar 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ist in der Tat gestern bei mir noch angekommen. Werde jetzt umgehend überweisen, um mir ein T-Shirt zu sichern. Bin nur noch am diskutieren, ob ich am Vorabend zum "Stammtisch" komme und am Folgetag morgens noch mal anreise oder wie ich das gestalte. So weit ists ja zum Glück nicht
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

siehste alles wird gut 

" Stammtisch" vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr Fahrer aus Deiner Ecke und Ihr könnt zusammen anreisen. wäre ne gute Idee  
Wegen Übernachtung bin ich gerne behilflich (PM) oder aber auch über 
Zentrum* am Park
Rhein-Mosel-Str. 45
56281 Emmelshausen
TEL 06747 / 93220
FAX 93 22 22
[email protected]
www.das-zap.de

die besten Grüße 

vom Strecken- Guru
Thomas
der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## kh-cap (9. Februar 2007)

schade das nur vater oder sohn fahren kann  
aber da mein filius auch mal möchte, darf er ran und freut sich riesig.

kh-cap


----------



## Marc B (23. Februar 2007)

hab' gehört, es handele sich bei dem event um einen "singletrail-marathon". was ist an dem gerücht dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Mario (24. Februar 2007)

Mal in die Runde gefragt, kommt wer aus dem nördlichen Ruhrpott nähe Do/Bo/Un/Re, der nen Unmotorisierten wie mich mitnehmen könnte?

Gruß Mario


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (24. Februar 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> hab' gehört, es handele sich bei dem event um einen "singletrail-marathon". was ist an dem gerücht dran?



Einiges! Es lohnt sich wirklich! Kann nur leider dieses Jahr nicht...


----------



## Jabo (3. März 2007)

Hi
Hier ist alles dabei du kannst dich Stressen oder geniesen . Wenn du Starten 
möchtest bring gute laune und schönes Wetter mit! 
Mann sieht sich
Jabo


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. März 2007)

Zur Zeit ist Schinderhannes Wetter, oder ??


----------



## Pedalritter (23. März 2007)

Auf jeden fall , sieht es so aus wie letztes Jahr  

Aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf , das es dieses Jahr mit dem Wettet besser wird


----------



## strecken-guru (26. März 2007)

Hallo Schinder(hannes) Freunde,

nach längerer Abwesenheit melde ich mich wieder zurück.

@Speedfire hab' gehört, es handele sich bei dem event um einen "singletrail-marathon". was ist an dem gerücht dran? 

Hei Speedfire....der Name ist Programm ... 

direkt nach der Einführungsrunde geht es erst schnell auf breitem Weg, dann aber auf einem schöönen Singeltrail runter ins Baybachtalhttp:www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/bildergalerie/MTB-Club%20Ötzingen12_640x480.jpgAb hier gehts ständig mit kurzen Überbrückungen so weiter, immmer wieder geile Singeltrails immer schööön Anspruchsvoll 
Nach der ersten Verpflegung gehts mit richtig Druck durch den Gonderscher- Wald hier kann Mann/ Frau ordentlich Gasgeben und .....wieder mittendrin ein Trail.
Auf der Halbmarathon- Strecke sind deren noch ein paar EXTRA eingebaut www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/bildergalerie/MTB-Club%20Ötzingen35_480x640.jpg steil auf schmahlen Pfaden aus dem Erbachtalhoch, quer und lustig wieder runter über Felsplatten und  STUUUFEN.
Bei unserem ersten Schinder(hannes) hatten wir einen wirklich gemeinen Anstieg, der auch noch ordentlich Schlammig war, dabei
www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/bildergalerie/matsch22_480x640.jpg
Der ist diesmal wieder dabei:kotz: 
Aber der Weg dorthin ist steinig , schwer und ...ein Singeltrail.
Also ein Feuerwerk an Singeltrail wie versprochen erwartet Euch

@ SCHINDER(HANNES) WETTER 


Wir haben extra ein Zelt mit Heizung und GLÜÜÜHHHWEIN bestellt.....

 nun befürchte ich das wir deswegen doch noch 25 Grad 
( Rheinländerwetter  ) bekommen 

NAAja wir werden sehen ( schmeckt Glühwein auch kalt auf Eis?)

Eins ist sicher

 Der Weg ist das Ziel  

 Die besten Grüße vom

Strecken- Guru


----------



## Marc B (26. März 2007)

cool, danke für die infos. also wenn's wetter passt, werde ich mit meinem dad runterfahren und am start sein


----------



## Papa Mario (26. März 2007)

Doll, hab jetzt die letzten Wochen treiniert wie so ein Wilder um dieses Jahr ein paar Marathons zu fahren, wollte u.a. ja auch beim Schinder Hannes antreten, und was ist? Hab mir am Sa. bei nem Sturz die Schulter zerlegt und werde wohl die nächsten 6 Wochen nichts machen können.... der Doc meinte, bis ich wieder mit dem Biken anfangen kann muß ich vieleicht sogar mit 8 Wochen rechnen.....

Naja, vieleicht sieht man sich kommendes Jahr


----------



## strecken-guru (27. März 2007)

Moin Speedfire , 

  was heist hier wenn das Wetter paßt ??????
Schinder(hannes)- Wetter ist wenns schön kalt und naß ist  
also max. bis plus 10 Grad .... dennn einfach kann jeder 
Hoffe doch wir sehn uns.


Hee Papa Mario..... 
schöne Sch...... ande Kopf hoch wir wünschen Dir Gute Besserung

und die besten Grüße vom 

Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## strecken-guru (20. April 2007)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

nach dem, wegen Sturmschäden schon der ein oder andere Marathon abgesagt wurde (P-Weg ) hat das Bangen bei uns ein *ENDE*

 Allen zuständigen Behörden ein herzliches Dankeschön  

Die Strecke ist ohne Einschränkung genehmigt, das Forstamt wird das Freischneiden der Trails anordnen, somit startet der
*3.Schinder(hannes) MTB SUPER BIKE wie geplannt am 20.Mai 2007*
 

Es sind bereits über *200 MTB ler und innen *angemeldet  
besonders erfreulich :
es sind viele IBC-Forums und auch IBC Racing- Team Mitglieder darunter  

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust auf ein ( oder 2) gepflegte  ob mit oder ohne Alk am Samstag zusammen zu vernichten und ein wenig zu             würde mich riesig freuen.
Also Samstag ab 18.oo Uhr bischen Mucke, bischen Essen, bischen ....... und die Startunterlagen können auch schon abgeholt werden.

Das Wetter spielt dabei keine Rolle im *grooßen Zelt *stehen die Heizlüfter bereit 

In diesem Sinne 

wir sehn uns 
der Weg ist frei
Der Schinder(hannes) ist das Ziel 

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (27. April 2007)

Leute 

auf gehts , meldet euch an , es sind nur noch   3 WOCHEN bis zum Schinderhannes !!

Wir werden ja wohl die Teilnehmerzahl vom letzten Jahr toppen oder  ?? 
Denn da waren es ca.500 !!
Und je mehr aus dem Forum dabei sind , um so schöner ist das Treffen  !!

Gruss Jörg


----------



## DaPhreak (27. April 2007)

Schade, schade,

dieses Jahr geht es leider nicht, weil wir dann auf Radtour sind. Es war wirklich super nett letztes Jahr, nur zu empfehlen!

Gruß von den Münchnern


----------



## strecken-guru (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Freude vom Schinder(hannes) Super Bike
es ist soweit 



Streckenvorstellung am 6. MaiTreffpunkt ist um 9.15 Parkplatz Cafe Krechel in Emmelshausen, Abfahrt 9.30 Uhr. 
Geplant ist die gesamte Strecke alsTagestour abzufahren. Mittagspause in einer Mühle. 
Abschluß im Biergarten in Emmelshausen.   
Jeder soll die Möglichkeit haben die ganze Strecke abzufahren. Zusammen los und zusammen wieder ankommen. 
Teilnehmen kann jeder mit einem funktionsfähigem MTB, es besteht Helmpflicht 
Verpflegung und Getränke für unterwegs sind mit zubringen

in diesem Sinne 

die besten Grüße vom  
Strecken-Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Hab unerwartet an dem Tag Zeit bekommen und überlege mir daher, auf der 63 km-Strecke zu starten. Jetzt hab ich im Höhenprofil gelesen, daß es nach dem Start erst mal 100 hm bergab geht und das möglicherweise ja im Trail. Gibt´s da nicht Stau? Ich meine, bisher sind zwar erst etwas über 100 Starter für die Strecke gemeldet, aber da kann ja noch was kommen...


----------



## strecken-guru (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Schwarzer Kater, 

 Stau..........?! keine Frage ...es wird eine Einführungsrunde gefahren ca 4km, wieder durch Start und Ziel an den Zuschauern vorbei und ab dafür.
Die Strecke verträgt locker das doppelte an Startern ohne Stau 
Hat sich letztes Jahr super bewährt. Zumal auf diesem Stück schöne große MATSCH- Stellen sind 


100 Starter letztes Jahr waren es ca 180, allerdings bei absolutem 
  :kotz: ..Wetter.
Sollte das Wetter besser sein rechnen wir mit etwas mehr Fahrern/ innen 

Also ich hoffe wir sehn uns  

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru 

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr keine Probleme beim Start. Da ich als erster durch den Startloop kam .
Aber es ist auch mitten im Feld kein Problem, es ist alles Recht breit am Anfang. Und das Rennen wird eh Später Entschieden.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Mai 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und das Rennen wird eh Später Entschieden.


Das weiß ich, aber ich reg mich auch über Leute auf, die das nicht wissen und dabei eben solche Staus verursachen. Kiedrich ist da jedes Jahr so ein Kandidat, wenn 1000 Starter nach 20-30 min durch einen Trail bergauf wollen und sich einige vorn völlig überschätzt haben und von hinten die schnellen Leute kommen, die im Start nicht weit genug vorn gestanden haben. Aber hört sich doch mal hier ganz gut soweit an.
Ich werd jetzt erst mal noch am Sonntag Schotten fahren und danach entscheiden, ob ich im Mai ein zweites Rennen fahre. Wenn, dann das hier.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Mai 2007)

Vieleicht sieht man sich in Schotten. Bis dann.


----------



## Chr!s (7. Mai 2007)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Die Strecke verträgt locker das doppelte an Startern ohne Stau
> Hat sich letztes Jahr super bewährt. [...]
> 100 Starter letztes Jahr waren es ca 180, [...]



So leid es mir tut, ich muss an dieser Stelle mal einhaken: Dieser Startmodus stellt für die Langstrecke sicherlich kein Problem dar. Die Schwierigkeiten, die "Schwarzer Kater" zutreffend beschrieben hat, treten jedoch im erhöhtem Maße für die Fahrer der Kurzdistanz hervor. 
Aufgrund der Kürze des Rennens werden hier mitunter noch höhere Anfangsgeschwindigkeiten gefahren. In den vergangenen Jahren war der Startabstand der Kurz- auf die Langstrecke leider nie groß genug, dass die Führungsgruppen davon verschont geblieben wären, in den ersten Trails auf gemütliche Schlussfahrer zu treffen. Hier war derjenige im Vorteil, der rücksichtslos an diesen vorbeizog und seine Position dadurch festigte. Dass solches Verhalten absolut unsportlich ist steht außer Frage. Jedoch geht's in einer solchen Situation kaum anders. Selbst durch frühzeitiges Rufen die Annäherung anzukündigen verschreckt die "Langsamen", welche dann hektisch in die Büsche springen und den Vorbeirasenden wilde Flüche hinterherschicken. Damit bleibt auf beiden Seiten schon frühzeitig der Spaß auf der Strecke.

Das Problem sollte zu Beginn aber durch einen deutlich größeren Startabstand oder eine andere Streckenführung zu lösen sein.

Man sieht sich (vielleicht),
*Chr!S*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Chr!s!
Diese Probleme entstehen wohl immer beim "überrunden". Beim Saarschleifen-Marathon am WE wurde ich auf der Mitteldistanz auch von den Führenden der Langdistanz überrundet,da diese einen Teil der Strecke 2x gefahren sind.Diese kündigten sich aber meistens mit einem lauten links oder rechts an,wobei es dann meistens doch kein Problem(auch im Trail) sein sollte kurz auf Seite zu fahren.Und zu 99% kommt dann auch ein freundliches Danke.Meistens schaft mann dies auch ohne selber Zeit liegen zu lassen.Dies ist leider nicht immer so,aber unser Sport lebt doch davon das Profis und Jedermänner auch problemlos in einem Feld fahren können,oder?
Viel Spass beim Schinderhannes!
Oliver


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Mai 2007)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Kürze des Rennens werden hier mitunter noch höhere Anfangsgeschwindigkeiten gefahren.
> *Chr!S*


 
Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Und wenn man vor sich Fahrer hat, dann zieht das einen. Man versucht einem nach dem anderen zubekommen, das hält das tempo hoch. Und wie vorher gesagt, es macht eigentlich nie probleme sie dann zu überholen.


----------



## strecken-guru (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

@Chr!s,
In den vergangenen Jahren war der Startabstand der Kurz- auf die Langstrecke leider nie groß genug

..trotzdem hat es an der Stelle, die "Schwarzer Kater" angesprochen hat keinen Stau gegeben. Es ist richtig, dass ich wegen des Wetters den Start der Kurzstrecke 15 Min vorgezogen habe. Aber nach 15.Min und der Einführungsrunde von insgesammt ca.6- 8 Min. ist an diesem Singel- Trail auch der unsicherste Fahrer vorbei. 

 In diesem Jahr ist die Einführungsrunde zusätzlich verlängert und man kann selbst aus der hintersten Startreihe locker nach vorne fahren, wie am Sonntag bei der Vorstellung von den vielen Mitfahrern bemerkt wurde.
  und egal welches Wetter wir haben
*die Startzeiten stehen * 

*also 30 Min Abstand + Einführungsrunde durch Star und Ziel*

 " SONNTAG" Streckenvorstellung....... 

um 9.15 Uhr wahr Treffen angesagt,  um 9.oo Uhr standen bereits 10 Bikerinnen und Biker zur Abfahrt bereit ( viele Grüße nach Ingelheim) aber damit nicht genug, pünktlich um 9.3o Uhr sind wir bei  absolutem Sahne- Wetter  mit fast 50 Bikerinennen und Biker auf die Strecke gegangen.
Alle Teilnehmer hatten einen riesen Spaß, ...Schinder(hannes)- Trail trocken ja sogar staubig  eine wahre Freude.

Gestern haben wir die ersten Bilder ins Netz gestellt. Heute sind die restlichen dazugekommen.
Schaut mal rein 

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/index.aspx?fm=/de/radeln/mountainbike_07.aspx

@Schwarzer Kater
hier Anfang und Ende des "Mäuseberg- Trails"

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/bildergalerie/strecke _b_3_480x640.jpg
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/bildergalerie/strecke _b_4_480x640.jpg


und so gehts weiter
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/bildergalerie/strecke _b_5_480x640.jpg

@Speedfire hab' gehört, es handele sich bei dem event um einen "singletrail-marathon". was ist an dem gerücht dran? 

die Bilder Teil II von b 3 bis b 25 sind alles Trails aus der Kurzstrecke 

Also in diesem Sinne  

wir sehn uns 

der 3. Schinder(hannes) ist das Ziel

die besten Grüße von Strecken- Guru


----------



## rayc (8. Mai 2007)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> ..trotzdem hat es an der Stelle, die "Schwarzer Kater" angesprochen hat keinen Stau gegeben.



das STIMMT so NICHT, letztes Jahr gab es da einen Stau.
Teilweise gab es durch das Gedränge in den Schlamm auch Stürze.
Ich einen war ich selbst verwickelt. 
Erst deutlich später konnte ich am Mittelfeld vorbei ziehen, da war natürlich die Spitze längst über alle Berge, hat dann immerhin für den 11. Platz und einen Pokal gereicht  

Die Einführungsrunde ist keinesfalls eine Lsg..
Die Einführungsrunde wurde recht langsam gefahren, nur wer rüpelhaft gedrängelt hat, konnte sich nach vorne arbeiten.

Eine einfache Lsg. wäre das Kiedrich-Modell von 2006.
Die besten Vorjahresfahrer dürfen von vorne starten.
Das dürfte für euch kein nenneswerter Aufwand sein.
Einfach eine farbliche Markierung auf die Startnummer der Topfahrer.
Damit habt ihr einen Großteil der Schnellen vorne und "Stammfahrer" werden dadurch auch belohnt.
Erststarter müssen sich halt erst einen guten Startplatz für das nächste Jahr erarbeiten.
Ich denke davon würde alle profitieren.

Ray


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Mai 2007)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> @Schwarzer Kater
> hier Anfang und Ende des "Mäuseberg- Trails"
> 
> http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/bildergalerie/strecke _b_3_480x640.jpg
> http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/bildergalerie/strecke _b_4_480x640.jpg


Wenn ich hier als Kater schon Mäuse serviert bekommen, werd ich mich jetzt gleich mal anmelden.


----------



## Chr!s (8. Mai 2007)

@ null.ahnung: Bitte genauer lesen, denn ich habe nicht von Überrundungen sondern vom Aufschließen der Kurzstrecken- auf die Langstreckenfaher kurz nach den beiden Starts gesprochen!  
@ flämischer löwe: Klar, dass auch auf der Langstrecke hohe Geschwindigkeiten vorgelegt werden  , aber aufgrund der geringeren Distanz traut sich eine breitere Masse der Fahrer auf der Kurzstrecke auch hohe Anfangsgeschwindigkeiten zu. Und diese Masse drängelte sich an den Fahrern der Langstrecke vorbei, die sich ihre Kraft bewusst einteilten und das ganze erst einmal langsam angingen.

@ strecken-guru: Ihr macht das schon richtig, alle Risiken und Eventualitäten kann man nicht ausschließen. Ich denke, mit den Startabständen dürfte es diesmal kein Problem geben. Bin froh, dass ihr dieses Konzept fahrt und drück euch alle Daumen. Wie gesagt, ich grüble noch hinsichtlich einer Teilnahme, denn es hat bisher immer Spaß gemacht. Doppelbelastung ja oder nein..., man wird sehen.

Bis dann,
_*Chr!S*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (9. Mai 2007)

Ich bin ja froh, dass Lang und Kurzstrecke überhaupt getrennt werden!!

Ende April war ich in Sundern auf der Kurzstrecke unterwegs und da gab es nur einen gemeinsamen Start für 1200 Fahrer!!!! (Lang, MIttel und Kurzstrecke). Wobei die Fahrer der Kurzstrecke separt am Ende des Feldes gestartet sind, weil es der sogenannte "Funmarathon" war.

Das ist mal so richtig heftig, Rückreiseverkehr auf Deutschlands Autobahnen nach den Sommerferien ist nix dagegen!!  

Ich freu mich auf's Rennen!!


----------



## Otzi (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo Strecken-Guru,

was habt ihr den für eine Altersklasseneinteilung, ich lese bei den Ergebnissen von 2006 nur was von M1 und M2, ist das nicht ein bischen wenig und was ist das überhaupt?  

Gruß Otzi


----------



## null.ahnung (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
@Chr!s:
Ich habe richtig gelesen 
Für mich ist es aber dasselbe(vom Sinn her) ob überrundet wird oder ob die Schnellsten einer Distanz die Langsamsten einer anderen überholen.Aber bei Rennen mit Trail-Anteil lässt es sich wohl nie ganz verhindern das es hier und da mal zu Staus kommt.Beim Schinderhannes hat man im übrigen vergangenes Jahr auch als Langstreckler die Langsamsten der Kurzstrecke überholt(nicht überrundet ).
Grüsse
Oliver
P.S.:Im Moment siehts ja nach echtem Schinderhannes-Wetter aus.


----------



## Pedalritter (10. Mai 2007)

Ja ja , das liebe Wetter  , es würd schon fast zum Schinderhannes passen  !!

Ich meine aber es hätte jetzt genug geregnet !!


----------



## Schlammcatcher (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
in welchem Zeitraum ist eigentlich die Startnummernausgabe? Habe nix darüber finden können.


----------



## strecken-guru (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

alsoo
@Otzi ....was habt ihr den für eine Altersklasseneinteilung

Wir haben nur AK I bis 35 Jahre und AK II ab 36 Jahre
Damen und Herren, Kurzstrecke und Halbmarathon
für feinere Abstimmungen fehlt uns noch die Logistik und vorallem das Geld für die Preise 

der Schinder(hannes) hat seinen eigenen Charakter und entwickelt sich von Jahr zu Jahr, schau mehr mal ..... 

 Außerdem sind wir kein Rennen, sondern nur eine Veranstaltung mit Zeitnahme 



@.....Schlammcatcher ---Hallo,in welchem Zeitraum ist eigentlich die Startnummernausgabe? Habe nix darüber finden können. 

*Startnummernausgabe                 
             Samstag ab 18.oo Uhr
             Sonntag ab 7.00 im Zelt am Startplatz Liesenfelder Sportplatz.*

In diesem Sinne
 

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru

wir sehn uns


----------



## Postmann (11. Mai 2007)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Wir haben nur AK I bis 35 Jahre und AK II ab 36 Jahre


Na, dann bin ich ja ab nächstem Jahr AK II    

Oh mann bin ich alt!!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Mai 2007)

Wie sieht eigentlich die Streckenverpflegung bei euch aus? Was gibt´s zu essen und vor allem was und in welcher Form gibt es zu trinken?


----------



## strecken-guru (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


Im Startgeld enthalten:

Starterpaket  mit Schlauch, Riegel, Startnummer, Pokale für die ersten 3 in jeder Altersgruppe, Urkunden für alle Teilnehmer, Medaillen für die Kids, Verlosung, Verpflegung auf der Strecke Bananen, Riegel, Wasser, Schorle,Tee usw., nach Zielankunft unsere suuuper Nudels mit extra lecker Soße und Parmesan

siehe auch http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/?lang=2

In diesem Sinne 
der Weg ist das Ziel

und der wird jetzt für Sonntag vorbereitet

die besten Grüße vom Strecken - Guru


----------



## Postmann (14. Mai 2007)

Hi, ich kann nur sagen, der Umfang für diese niedrige Startgebühr ist einfach super!! 

Aber noch eine Frage leber Guru, ich hatte letztes Jahr eine Schlauch mit franz. Ventil obwohl ich AV fahre. Kann ich das wählen?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur (14. Mai 2007)

Sorgt mal für eine schlammige Strecke, sonst kann ich auf der solch "Schinderhannesuntypische Strecke" (nämlich trockene Strecke) nicht fahren!


----------



## strecken-guru (14. Mai 2007)

@Postmann

kein Thema sag bitte Bescheid wenn Du Deine Unterlagen abholst, wir haben auch AV dabei 

@baldur

bis gestern war die Strecke fast ... trocken, ein paar kleine, ganz kleine....  Schlammstellen gibt es aber  

die besten Grüße 
vom Strecken- Guru
der Schlamm ist das Ziel


----------



## mischuwi (14. Mai 2007)

Auch wenn ich aus bekannten Gründen meine Platzierung vom letzten Jahr sicher nicht wiederholen kann, so möchte ich doch ganz gerne heile ankommen. Also bitte ich am Samstag nochmal um den aktuellen Wasserstand auf der Strecke.  
Dann hat man noch genug Zeit, über die Profilhöhe und die Reifenbreite zu entscheiden.


----------



## Splash (14. Mai 2007)

@Postmann:
Wenn ich n Schlauch mit AV bekommen sollte, kannste den haben. Ich fahr nur SV 

Dafür sind meine Mandeln wieder entzündet. Ich hoffe, dass das bis zum WE weg ist, sonst komm´ ich nur zum gucken ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Mai 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> @Postmann:
> Wenn ich n Schlauch mit AV bekommen sollte, kannste den haben. Ich fahr nur SV
> 
> Dafür sind meine Mandeln wieder entzündet. Ich hoffe, dass das bis zum WE weg ist, sonst komm´ ich nur zum gucken ...


Ne Flasche Meditonsin in die Trinkflasche, eine halben Liter Honigmilch dazu, einen Streifen Aspirin drin auflösen und den Rest dann mit Whisky auffüllen. Gut Schütteln und beim Rennen zu dir nehmen. Von deinen Mandeln wirst du mit Sicherheit nichts mehr merken, das schwör ich dir!


----------



## Pedalritter (15. Mai 2007)

So , dann kriegen wir doch SCHINDERHANNES-WETTER  !!
Würd zwar gern mal die Strecke am Veranstaltungstag im Trockenen fahren  , aber egal Schlamm macht auch Spass   !!

@all , wen trifft man denn so Samstags oder Sonntags am IBC-Stammtisch ??


----------



## Postmann (15. Mai 2007)

Pedalritter schrieb:


> oder Sonntags am IBC-Stammtisch ??


 
Sonntags ist auch Stammtisch??? Also Frühschoppen oder was??


----------



## strecken-guru (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Schinder(hannes) Freunde,

ein hier im Forum sein Unwesen treibender Westerwälder ( baldur) hat wohl die besten Beziehungen zum Wettergott 
Kaum geschrieben gehts schon los, heute Nacht fing es an zu Schütten wie aus Eimern  
somit hier der offizielle Hinweis zieht die groben Stollen auf 
Weitere Nachforschungen haben allerdings etwas positives ergeben: 

Wie im letzten Jahr,die Wettervorhersage für SONNTAG 
vom Schinderhannes Wettermann. 

Höchsttemperatur 15 C 
Sonnenscheindauer 7 STD. 
Sonnenaufgang 5.39 Uhr 
Niederschlagmenge 0 l/m (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) 
Risiko 6 % 
Wind 17 km/h 

Wir,das Schinder(hannes)Orga Team wünschen Euch eine 
schöne Anreise. Ach ja: Bei den Wetteraussichten 
dürfen auch gerne alle Regenmuffel kommen ! 

Bis Sonntag  
somit wird der Schlamm wenigstens warm sein.....

@Splash Deine Mandeln sind der Hammer..schmeis die Dinger raus 
Das Rezept von schwarzen Kater hört sich zwar gut an  aber wo hat er wohl seinen Namen her schon probiert ..was!!!
wünsch Dir gute Besserung  

@Postmann
 Sonntag Frühschoppen ab 5.39 
schwarzer Kater mixt die Getränke 

in diesem Sinne 

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Mai 2007)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> die besten Beziehungen zum Wettergott
> Kaum geschrieben gehts schon los, heute Nacht fing es an zu Schütten wie aus Eimern
> somit hier der offizielle Hinweis zieht die groben Stollen auf
> - Guru


 
Sonne währe mal was anderes, aber wie die meisten wissen, ich liebe das Wetter ( bei Rennen  ). Ab ca 12 Uhr scheint hoffentlich die Sonne .
Also bis Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Streckenguru!
Ist es bei Euch wirklich so matschig?Bei uns(Eifel) ist es trotz des ganzen Regens noch meistens fest mit ein paar Pfützen zur Abkühlung! Die Strecke dürfte doch bei weitem nicht so matschig sein wie letztes Jahr,oder?Die 17km/h Windgeschwindigkeit finde ich eine Frechheit!!Letztes Jahr konnte man mit Orkangeschwindigkeit über die Höhen heizen(entweder vorwärts oder rückwärts).
Bis Sonntag
Oliver


----------



## kastel67 (17. Mai 2007)

Moin,

habe mich kurz entschlossen auch auf die 63 km eingestimmt. Nachmeldung wird wohl Problemlos möglich sein, oder? Dann werde ich den schwarzen Kater wieder vor mir herscheuchen!  

Gruß k67


----------



## waldfrucht (17. Mai 2007)

Hab mich auch gestern noch Online Angemeldet.Nur wie ist das mit dem Geld da die Überweisung wohl nicht schnell genug da ist. 
Reicht ein Kontoauszug oder gar nicht mehr Überweisen und Bar vor Ort bezahlen?

Wie siehts mit Parkplätzen am Start aus?

Eine kleine Info über die Streckenbeschaffenheit am Samstag Nachmittag würde auch mir die Reifenwahl erleichtern!

Ansonsten sehen wir uns am Sonntag morgen!


----------



## baldur (17. Mai 2007)

Juhu, es herscht Schinderhanneswetter    
Ich hoffe nur, das die bestellten Reifen bis Sonntag da sind, sonst wird's bei diesem Schlamm etwas heikel bei mir. Aber fehlender Gripp und Traktion wird einfach durch vorhandenen Wahnsinn ausgeglichen


----------



## Schlammcatcher (17. Mai 2007)

@baldur:
Bezug nehmend auf deine Signatur möchte ich auf folgendes hinweisen:
Vielleicht ist das höchste, was ein Mensch werden kann, ein Westerwälder. Aber noch höher ist Gott, und der ist bekanntlich ein Eifeler. ;-))

@alle:
Hoffentlich schneit es Schlamm, dann kann ich meine Überlegenheit ausspielen. *freuaufSchei$$Wetter*


----------



## strecken-guru (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen, gerade zurück, die Strecke ist fast fertig.....
 haben aber schon die ersten Meldungen das Schilder abgerissen wurden...na ja  stellen wir halt alles wieder auf.

 2005 und 06 haben wir immer trocken ausgeschildert und Ihr sein NASS gefahren, heute nur Regen, Regen, Regen....
also am Sonntag ist SONNENSCHEIN angesagt.

@null.ahnung
matschig  na ja wir haben viele Trails und Waldpassagen da ist es schon etwas feucht ...nur einfach  kann jeder  

@ all.....

die Online- Anmeldung ist abgeschlossen, Nachmeldungen sind vor Ort möglich

SAMSTAG ab 18.oo Uhr oder 
Sonntag   ab  7.oo Uhr

Parkplätze....
jede Menge.....wir haben ab der Autobahn und der Hunsrückhöhenstraße
Schilder zum Marathon aufgestellt und ab Emmelshausen/ Ortsteil Liesenfeld auch die P- Schilder
aufgestellt.

Wer früh kommt,kann sogar noch am Friedhofparkplatz bzw. auf der Wiese vor dem
Sportplatz parken .....WER FRÜH KOMMT

@baldur,  Schlammcatcher

denke Ihr werdet beide auf Eure Kosten kommen.

ICH..persönlich sehe alle Fahrerinnen und Fahrer beim Start und im Zieleinlaufund freu mich    auf das Schauspiel vorher / nachher 
in diesem Sinne 

wir sehn uns am Sonntag

Strecken- Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Na gut! Ich hab ******* geredet.Wir sind heute die CTF in Weibern gefahren und haben kaum noch Stellen gefunden die nicht matschig waren!Aber ist ja auch ne gute Mischung:Von oben warm-von unten "gelegentliche" Abkühlungen!Biken macht ja immer Spass!
Uns allen viel Spass am Sonntag!
Gruß Oliver


----------



## Postmann (18. Mai 2007)

Hi Guru,

wie sieht es eigentlich aus, kann man vor dem Rennen noch auf der Webpage die Startnummern sehen? Dann kann ich die Leute besser "finden" und weiß nach welchen Startnummern ich schauen muß.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Pedalritter (18. Mai 2007)

Hi Micha , 

soweit ich weis , sieht man die Startnummern nicht , und Anmeldung ist nicht gleich Startnummer !! 
Aber ich denke wir werden uns wohl doch wiedererkennen !!   .

Also denn bis Sonntag

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Mai 2007)

Bin ich der erste hier? Na sowas...  Wenigstens hier!  

Als erstes mal den Veranstaltern eine großen Dank für die prima Orga, die tolle Strecke und das prima Wetter!   Mir hat die Strecke richtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn der stellenweise recht feuchte Untergrund bergab immer wieder tückisch war und spätestens ab Kilometer 40 auch ordentlich an den Reserven zehrte.
Die Trails wahren zwar nicht hammer schwer, haben aber die Sache sehr schön aufgelockert und ich glaube, ich bin noch nie nei einem Marathon so wenig breite Wege gefahren. Eins ist mir aber unverständlich: Warum schreibt ihr an die richtig schönen Stellen, die richtig Spaß machen "Achtung! Gefahrenstelle!" dran?   
Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hab ich allerdings noch: Die Flatterband-Streifen zur Markierung der Strecke auch im Geradeausteil sind wirklich super. So weiß man, daß man noch richtig ist. Allerdings sollte die Dinger nicht so aufgehängt werden, daß man sie beim Fahren erwischt. Ich mußte dreimal durch solche Bänder durch fahren (man kann ja nicht immer jede Linie fahren) und bin froh, daß sich keines im Lenker oder sonstwo verfangen hat.

Persönlich bin ich mit meiner Leistung ganz zufrieden. Bin zwar etwas schnell angegangen (nach 10 km hatte ich fast einen 22er Schnitt auf der Uhr  ), aber nach etwas Temporeduzierung ging es dann doch recht flott weiter. Nachdem ich dann zwischenzeitlich einen 6 m tiefen Purzelbaum einen Abhang runter gemacht habe, weil vor mir einer unvermittelt stehen blieb   und ich nicht schnell genug aus dem Pedal kam, war ich etwa 10 km vor dem Ziel laut Angabe eines Streckenpostens 63. und konnte mich auf den letzten Kilometern in die 50er vorarbeiten. Leider ließ die Konzentration zu dem Zeitpunkt schon merklich nach und so habe ich kurz vor dem Ziel noch mal eine unfreiwillige Schleife von etwa 3 km nach Gondershausen gedreht, was mich sicher ettliche Positionen und etwa 6-8 min gekostet hat.

Komme auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder und freue mich auf wieder trockenes Wetter. In ganz nass stell ich mir die Strecke nämlich ziemlich höllisch vor!  

War übrigens schön, so viele Gesichter hier aus dem Forum zu treffen. Hab zwar nicht alle identifizieren können, aber die, die ich getroffen habe, waren echt nett!


----------



## baldur (20. Mai 2007)

Also ich fands auch super, auch wenn die Strecke mit soviel HM hart war. Ich bin soviel HM einfach nicht gewohnt. Für mich war die Strecke in Bezug auf die HM echt hart!
Nur bei der Verpflegung muß nachgearbeitet werden. Mehr Spaghettisoße, mehr 0,5er Biergläser!
Aber im nächsten Jahr bin auch ich wieder dabei


----------



## sniper69 (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen, bin auch vor einer guten Stunden wieder im Taunus angekommen. Es war quasi perfektes Wetter und dann trotzdem noch stellenweise matschig, so ein bisschen Dreck muss ja aber auch sein  

Ich bin auch eher baldurs Meinung bei dem ständigen auf und ab findet man am "Berg" schlecht einen Rhythmus, mir kam das ganze mehr vor als 800 HM.

Hätte ich die lange Strecke genommen wäre ich wahrscheinlich jetzt erst angekommen  

Von der technischen Seite fand ich die Stecke absolut ausreichend! Denn ein fahren einige Fahrer/innen zu sehen die sie übernommen haben und auch ich habe miterlebt wie es ein Fahrerin 4 Meter den Abhang runter rutschte und nur von einem Baum aufgehalten wurde, Gott sei Dank ist Sie mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen.

Bin aber natürlich auch nicht so ein Profi wie Schwarzer Kater.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Mai 2007)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Bin aber natürlich auch nicht so ein Profi wie Schwarzer Kater.


Bin alles andere als ein Profi und die Strecke war definitiv ausreichend schwer für einen Marathon, an dem immer wieder ein großteil technisch unerfahrener Leute teilnimmt und auch denen soll das ja Spaß machen. Man beachte die Setzung der Smilies in meinem Beitrag. Ich möchte mit solchen Beiträgen lediglich verhindern, daß, wie schon öfter festgestellt (Kiedrich und Eppstein z.B.), eine Strecke oder Teile der Strecke zum Trail-Monster-Marathon hoch stilisiert wird, vor dem sich dann dann Teilnehmer fürchten und nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## kastel67 (20. Mai 2007)

Moin,

der schwarze Kater war ein Tick zu schnell für mich. Stand am Start direkt hinter ihm, konnte ihn aber nicht halten. Bei km 15 war er ca. 200 m vor mir, aber da war kein herankommen. Bin fast sturzfrei durchgekommen. Die Strecke war schon sehr anspruchsvoll. Bei km 60 bin ich dann geplatzt. Stehend KO. Konnte mich grade noch ins Ziel retten. Mir hatte der Posten der ca. 10 km vorm Ziel die Fahrer aufschrieb zugerufen Platz 80, Rückstand auf die Spitze 45 Minuten. Das mit den 45 Minuten halte ich aber für ein Gerücht, waren mehr. Glaube aber das ich den 80 Platz +- 3 halten konnte.

Gruß k67


----------



## Schlammcatcher (20. Mai 2007)

Hui, hat das Spaß gemacht!
Perfektes Wetter, gute Orga und die Strecke konnte sich vom technischen und konditionellen Anspruch durchaus sehen lassen.
Ich hoffe, dass im nächsten Jahr der "Schinderhannes" in die vierte Runde geht, dann bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Pedalritter (20. Mai 2007)

jo ,schön wars wieder  . Aber an dem Wetter müssen wir noch Arbeiten , das war kein Schinderhanneswetter  , hätte aber nix dagegen wenn es beim nächsten mal wieder Sonne satt gibt !! 

Es ist halt immer wieder schön alte Bekannte aus dem Forum zu treffen , und neue kennenzulernen (Schwarzer Kater) !!

Kann eigentlich mit meiner Leistung zufrieden sein , trotz des Trainingsrückstandes .

@Sniper69 also mein Tacho sagt mir bei der Kurzstrecke 37km mit 734hm

Auf jeden fall im nächsten Jahr wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (20. Mai 2007)

Kann mich nur anschließen! Super 1/2 Marathon mit toller Strecke. Bin das erste mal eine "so" lange Strecke bzw. so viel Höhenmeter mit dem MTB gefahren aber alles eine Frage des Tempos. Macht auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr! Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!   

Was man vieleicht noch verbessern könnte wäre die erste Verpflegungsstation noch weiter von der Strecke zu verlegen. Als ich dort war kam gerade die Spitze der Kurzstrecke und das war doch sehr gefährlich. Vorallem die tolle Aussage von einigen die auch dort waren "die können doch langsam fahren"   .
Sollte man vieleicht nächstes Jahr nochmal darauf hinweisen.


----------



## kastel67 (20. Mai 2007)

Keine Ahnung ob die Zeit stimmt!


----------



## waldfrucht (21. Mai 2007)

Klasse Diagram!
Ich dachte schon mein Höhenmesser wäre kaput aber ich hatte am Ende auch nur knapp 1500 Höhenmeter. Das sich der Luftdruck so verändert haben sollte in den paar Stunden glaub ich nicht. Obwohl ich hab an einigen Anstiegen ganz schön nach Luft geschnapt.   
Naja ich bin mal auf die Ergebnisliste gespannt da ich auf der Vor Ort Liste gar nicht aufgetaucht bin.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Mai 2007)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Klasse Diagram!
> Ich dachte schon mein Höhenmesser wäre kaput aber ich hatte am Ende auch nur knapp 1500 Höhenmeter. Das sich der Luftdruck so verändert haben sollte in den paar Stunden glaub ich nicht.


Die Angaben auf der HP sind wohl mit Magic Maps gemacht. Sah zumindest von der Ausgabeart des Höhenprofils so aus. Das Programm ist gern etwas großzügig mit den Höhenmetern, aber im Rennen ist man sich dann leider nicht so sicher, wieviele hm es tatsächlich noch sind.



waldfrucht schrieb:


> Naja ich bin mal auf die Ergebnisliste gespannt da ich auf der Vor Ort Liste gar nicht aufgetaucht bin.


Auf die warte ich auch noch sehr gespannt, weil wir früh weg mußten und ich leider nach meinem Verfahrer gar keinen Plan hab, wo ich gelandet bin.


----------



## MiFu (21. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Zuerst ein großes Lob an den Veranstalter und den ganzen Helfern!!! 
Die Strecke, das Wetter und die Leute waren echt klasse!  
Die Strecke ist echt hart! Da findet man wirklich schlecht sein Tempo!
Ich fand bei Kilometer 40 war so ein Punkt, wo die Kräfte von dannen gingen!
Habe von einigen bestätigt bekommen. Und dann die etwas matschigen Wege wo ich dachte, ich hätte Sugnäpfe an den Reifen, haben ihr übriges getan. 
Ich möchte garnicht daran denken, wie die Strecke bei Regen zu fahren ist!
Ich fand es klasse, das ein Streckenposten dann die Position und den Zeitabstand gesagt hat.
Ich hatte nur ein Problem, er sagte zu mir, "letzter steiler Anstieg" und ich habe verstanden "letzter Anstieg". Demnach habe ich nochmal an dem Berg alles gegeben und staunte nicht schlecht, als ungefähr danach noch zehn bis zwanzig Anstiege kamen!Nachdem ich dann ca. am fünfzehnten Berg gemotzt hatte, hat mich dann ein anderer Fahrer aufgeklärt und die Welt war wieder in Ordnung! 
Fazit: Alles super gewesen und nächstes Jahr wieder!
Gruß Micha


----------



## waldfrucht (21. Mai 2007)

So Ergebnisse sind da und..... wo bin ich???  
Wie gestern auf der Liste tauche ich nirgends auf beim Halbmarathon?
Wo kann man sich denn da hin wenden oder muß ich auf das Zielbild warten?


----------



## rayc (21. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Angaben auf der HP sind wohl mit Magic Maps gemacht. Sah zumindest von der Ausgabeart des Höhenprofils so aus. Das Programm ist gern etwas großzügig mit den Höhenmetern, aber im Rennen ist man sich dann leider nicht so sicher, wieviele hm es tatsächlich noch sind.


Das ist ein ewiges Thema  
Nimm alle auf den Markt befindliche Höhenmesser und du wirst entsprechend viele unterschiedliche Ergebnisse bekommen.
Bsp. der alte Hac4 hat ein Schwellwert von 5 Metern, der Polar 3 oder 4 Meter? und der Hac4Pro/Hac5 einen Schwellwert von 2 Metern, das prägt natürlich das Ergebnis besonders im welligen Profil. Und wer weis was da sonst noch unterschiedlich gerechnet wird. 
Eine Streung von 10% liegt im Rahmen.
MagicMaps kannst du so einstellen, das der Wert in etwa mit deinem Höhenmesser übereinstimmt, stelle die Glättung einfach auf Maximum und schon errechnet MagicMaps weniger Höhenmeter.



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Auf die warte ich auch noch sehr gespannt, weil wir früh weg mußten und ich leider nach meinem Verfahrer gar keinen Plan hab, wo ich gelandet bin.



Die Ergebnisse sind online  

Die Strecke hat sich gegen letzten Jahr nochmals verbessert.  
Mehr Streckenposten, 2 Kontrollen nach der Streckenteilung, ...
Man sieht richtig das hier hart gearbeit wurde um den Mara noch besser zu machen.  
Für nächstes Jahr wünsche ich mir wieder Regen, das wirkt sich positiv auf meine Platzierung aus ,   

Das gestern die Zeiten in den Ergebnislisten nicht gestimmt haben, kann passieren, jetzt stimmen sie ja.

Besondern Lob haben die beiden Ersthelfer auf der Mitteldistanz verdient, die sich bei Kilometer 30 um einen Schwergestürzten gekümmert haben.    
Das ist nicht selbstverständlich, die beiden habe auf ihre gute Platzierung in der Top 20 verzichtet.
Ich hatte das ganze erst als Pannensituation eingestuft, erst wie der eine mir zurief, ich soll beim nächsten Streckenposten Hilfe hole, habe ich geschnallt das da einer regungslos am Boden lag.
Ich finde dafür haben die beiden auch offiziell einen Dank verdient.

Soweit ich es mit bekommen haben gab es noch 2 andere schwere Stürze. 

Fahrfehler passieren halt nun mal. Und das sich Leute überschätzen leider auch.
Die Strecke war eindeutig nicht zu schwer.
Es gibt andere Marathons die technisch deutlich schwerer sind.
Sicherlich ist der Trailanteil beim Schinderhannes recht hoch. Und das ist gut so    

Ray


----------



## kollo (21. Mai 2007)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Wie gestern auf der Liste tauche ich nirgends auf beim Halbmarathon?



Geht mir genauso. War gestern nicht drauf, am Zeitnehmerwagen reklamiert und jetzt immer noch nicht.... 

Ich habe ein Mail an [email protected] geschrieben, von da kam ja auch der Newsletter.
Vielleicht klappt es ja. @ray: Dann rutscht Du noch einen nach hinten.  

Insgesamt ist der Schinderhannes ein echter Geheimtipp. Wir dürften gar nicht so viel schreiben darüber. Was hier auf die Beine gestellt wird, ist sensationell. Da können sich fast alle Maras, die ich kenne, was von abschneiden. Da kann ich über die Pannen bei der Zeitnahme locker hinwegsehen.


Jens


----------



## rayc (21. Mai 2007)

kollo schrieb:


> @ray: Dann rutscht Du noch einen nach hinten.
> 
> Jens



Hi Jens, dann warst du der DIMBO der vor mal vor und mal hinter mir war, ...
und sich am Schluss abgesetzt hat?

Ich hatte den Anschluss leider an einer Schotter-Spitzkehre duch einen Sturz verloren.
Schaltauge verbogen , wäre ja kein Drama wenn es nicht ein festes wäre  .
Mein Händler war aber am Telefon zuversichtlich das er das wieder hinbekommt.
Ansonsten muss der Rahmen zu Scott. Die haben inzwischen geschnallt das feste Schaltaugen großer Schwachsinn sind. Und das wo ich für Juni 3 Mara-Teilnahmen geplant habe 

Mit 3 Gängen weniger ging es weiter, das tat an einigen Anstiegen dann doch etwas weh. Ich hatte dich dann noch einmal kassiert, konnte aber leider anschliessend nicht mehr dranbleiben. 

Man sieht sich

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Mai 2007)

Besser kanns nicht sein. 
Dickes Lob, an alle Beteiligten. 
In der Kategorie BESTER MARATHON 2007 steht der Schinnderhannes weit oben.

Für mich lief es bis 5 km vorm Ziel sehr gut, in der letzten Abfahrt habe ich meinen Gesamt Rang 5 !! in den Wald geschmissen .
Aber bis auf eine Menge Kratzer und leichte Prellung ist nichts. No Risk no Fun


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Mai 2007)

MiFu schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur ein Problem, er sagte zu mir, "letzter steiler Anstieg" und ich habe verstanden "letzter Anstieg". Demnach habe ich nochmal an dem Berg alles gegeben und staunte nicht schlecht, als ungefähr danach noch zehn bis zwanzig Anstiege kamen!Nachdem ich dann ca. am fünfzehnten Berg gemotzt hatte, hat mich dann ein anderer Fahrer aufgeklärt und die Welt war wieder in Ordnung!


Warst du der, den ich am letzten Wiesenanstieg kurz vor der Straßenüberquerung mit dem Feuerwehrauto aufgeklärt hatte? Der, der so laut fluchte? 
Zu mir hat der Streckenposten übrigens "letzter harter Anstieg" gesagt und da ich das Höhenprofil am Lenker hatte, hab ich gewußt, daß da noch zwei Bodenwellen (waren ja nicht mehr so steil nur eklig, weil Wiese) kamen.


----------



## Postmann (21. Mai 2007)

Ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschliessen, war mal wieder ein richtig geiler Marathon. Weiter so!!

Hier gibt es übrigens auch schon die ersten Bilder online:

http://www.speedsurf.to/Verena/schinderhannesmtb.htm

Gruß
Micha


----------



## kollo (21. Mai 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Hi Jens, dann warst du der DIMBO der vor mal vor und mal hinter mir war, ...
> und sich am Schluss abgesetzt hat?



Genau, das war ich. Wobei ich das Gefühl hatte, dass ich Dir bergauf kaum folgen konnte, aber bergab doch gewisse Vorteile hatte....
War das schon nach dem Sturz?
So long 
Jens


----------



## waldfrucht (21. Mai 2007)

kollo schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. War gestern nicht drauf, am Zeitnehmerwagen reklamiert und jetzt immer noch nicht....
> 
> Ich habe ein Mail an [email protected] geschrieben, von da kam ja auch der Newsletter.
> Vielleicht klappt es ja. @ray: Dann rutscht Du noch einen nach hinten.
> Jens



Hallo Jens wo lags du denn Zeitmäßig?
Ich bin laut GPS 4:05 gefahren und hab ungefähr 15 Minuten an den Verpflegungen verbracht. Ein Bekannter der später ankam ist um 4:27 gefahren. Gehe mal davon aus du warst schneller?
Bin auf jeden Fall noch das letzte Stück mit jemand gefahren und hab mich bei der Straßenüberquerung, wo man dann auf den Radweg sollten dumm angestellt.
Auf jeden Fall hatten wir dann noch Probleme uns zu einigen wer denn jetzt als erster durch Ziel fährt da es für nebeneinander doch etwas eng war.
Hab dann den anderen vor gelassen. Ist derjenige vieleicht hier im Forum?  
Ansonsten werd ich mal auf die restlichen Bilder ab Startnummer 78* warten. Da müsten wir ja beide drauf sein und ich hätte die Starnummer vom anderen und meine Zeit.    Dann können sie meine Zielankunft nicht mehr abstreiten!  

Wobei es wurden vor dem Start noch ein paar Nummern ausgerufen wo das Geburtsdatum fehlte. Leider muste ich da noch mal kurz zum Auto da ich was vergessen habe. Meine er hätte gesagt ohne Jahrgang wäre keine Wertung möglich. Vieleicht wars du/ich da dabei. Obwohl ich hab mich Online angemeldet und da war das doch ein Pflichtfeld oder ging das ohne Jahrgang?  

Bis jetzt vergessen möchte mich natürlich auch noch bei all den Helferlein und Streckenposten bedanken!!!


----------



## null.ahnung (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle!
Das war mal wieder einfach nur geil ! Super Strecke,super Wetter,gute Orga!Die Strecke (68) ist super schön zu fahren weil sie viele Trails hat die technisch nicht zu schwer sind,wodurch man diese auch genießen kann.Auch Frau und Kind fanden es super und werden nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein.Bis auf die Zeitnahme hat wohl alles super geklappt.Aber mir ist eine "kleine" sympatische Veranstaltung lieber als manch großer Event für viel Geld.
@Schwarzer Kater:Ich bin der mit derselben Frisur!Wir haben uns öfters "belauert" ,bis Du mich am vorletzten Anstieg endgültig überholt hast.Aber Du hast mir ja dann wegen deiner "Navi-Probleme" doch den Vortritt gelassen.Vielen Dank!  
@Steckenguru:Vielen,vielen Dank!
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kollo (21. Mai 2007)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Hallo Jens wo lags du denn Zeitmäßig?


Ich lag so bei 3:14:xx

Hab übrigens schon Antwort vom Zap:



			
				Zap schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Zeitnehmer ist diese Woche im Aussendienst. Aber bis Anfang nächster
> Woche werden alle Änderungen eingebaut.


----------



## mischuwi (22. Mai 2007)

Auch wenn es viele wohl schon gelesen haben werden, möchte ich allen anderen meinen kleinen Bericht nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## phillie (22. Mai 2007)

super marathon!  

wo gibt's denn noch mehr bilder? es war'n doch mehr fotografen unterwegs... die haben an verschiedensten steigungen bilder gemacht, aber nur die von "verena" finde ich im netz...


----------



## kastel67 (23. Mai 2007)

phillie schrieb:


> super marathon!
> 
> wo gibt's denn noch mehr bilder? es war'n doch mehr fotografen unterwegs... die haben an verschiedensten steigungen bilder gemacht, aber nur die von "verena" finde ich im netz...




Moin,

das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Da waren mehr Fotografen unterwegs MTBler!

Gruß k67


----------



## mrdevlin (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
 ich habe am Sonntag an der Strecke und im Ziel einige Fotos geschossen. Folgende Startnummern sind dabei: 105,115,119,123,125,127,129,158,160,162,163,165,168,169,172,175,179,191,215,219,222,223,230,231,234243,257,260,263-265,270,273,274,296,299,301,303,305,308,314,315,602,604,607,611,612,614,615,617,620,623,632,633,634,638,641,643,646,647,650,651,653,659,661,665,667,670,672,675,677-680,683,684,686,688,695,698,700,702-704,709,713,714,717,718,720,722-725,727,728,732,733,735,736,740,743-746,750-752,758,764,767,769,774,777,778,781,784,792-795,802,803,805-808,812,814,817,820,824,829,830,836,839-842,849,850,582,854855,859,865,868,872,873 
Ich habe keinerlei finanzielle Interessen, wenn ihr die Fotos haben möchtet, schickt mir ne Mail und ich sende sie euch zu.


----------



## kastel67 (24. Mai 2007)

mrdevlin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe am Sonntag an der Strecke und im Ziel einige Fotos geschossen. Folgende Startnummern sind dabei: 105,115,119,123,125,127,129,158,160,162,163,165,168,169,172,175,179,191,215,219,222,223,230,231,234243,257,260,263-265,270,273,274,296,299,301,303,305,308,314,315,602,604,607,611,612,614,615,617,620,623,632,633,634,638,641,643,646,647,650,651,653,659,661,665,667,670,672,675,677-680,683,684,686,688,695,698,700,702-704,709,713,714,717,718,720,722-725,727,728,732,733,735,736,740,743-746,750-752,758,764,767,769,774,777,778,781,784,792-795,802,803,805-808,812,814,817,820,824,829,830,836,839-842,849,850,582,854855,859,865,868,872,873
> Ich habe keinerlei finanzielle Interessen, wenn ihr die Fotos haben möchtet, schickt mir ne Mail und ich sende sie euch zu.



Moin,

besten Dank!! Ich muss sagen....ich seh schon gut aus!!  

Gruß k67


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Mai 2007)

mrdevlin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe am Sonntag an der Strecke und im Ziel einige Fotos geschossen. Folgende Startnummern sind dabei: 105,115,119,123,125,127,129,158,160,162,163,165,168,169,172,175,179,191,215,219,222,223,230,231,234243,257,260,263-265,270,273,274,296,299,301,303,305,308,314,315,602,604,607,611,612,614,615,617,620,623,632,633,634,638,641,643,646,647,650,651,653,659,661,665,667,670,672,675,677-680,683,684,686,688,695,698,700,702-704,709,713,714,717,718,720,722-725,727,728,732,733,735,736,740,743-746,750-752,758,764,767,769,774,777,778,781,784,792-795,802,803,805-808,812,814,817,820,824,829,830,836,839-842,849,850,582,854855,859,865,868,872,873
> Ich habe keinerlei finanzielle Interessen, wenn ihr die Fotos haben möchtet, schickt mir ne Mail und ich sende sie euch zu.


Prima, danke für das Foto! Endlich mal eins im Gelände und sogar noch mit meinem anfänglichen Dauerkonkurenten drauf!


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2007)

auch von mir nochmal ein dickes lob an mrdevlin für mein bild


----------



## Pedalritter (24. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder mrdevlin !!!

Und für alle die nicht am Anfang auf den Ergebnislisten standen , die Listen sind geändert !!
Jetzt dürfte sich jeder auf den Listen finden !!

Gruss Jörg

Denkt daran am 10.06.07 findet der Rhenser Mtb-Marathon statt ,würd mich freuen euch dort zu sehen !!

http://www.mtb-rhens.de/


----------



## waldfrucht (25. Mai 2007)

mrdevlin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe am Sonntag an der Strecke und im Ziel einige Fotos ....



Auch hier ein Dank fürs Bild!

Mittlerweile bin ich auch auf der Liste angekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. Mai 2007)

Was man vieleicht noch verbessern könnte wäre die erste Verpflegungsstation noch weiter von der Strecke zu verlegen. Als ich dort war kam gerade die Spitze der Kurzstrecke und das war doch sehr gefährlich. Vorallem die tolle Aussage von einigen die auch dort waren "die können doch langsam fahren"   .
Sollte man vieleicht nächstes Jahr nochmal darauf hinweisen.[/QUOTE]

Die Strecke war an der ersten Verpflegungsstation fast komplett zugestellt.
Die Fahrer, die an der Verpflegungsstellen standen, sollten schon darauf achten, dass andere Fahrer, die nicht anhalten wollen, nicht behindert werden. Im ganzen betrachtet, ist man aber relativ gut an den hinteren der Langstrecke vorbegekommen, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. Dieses Problem hat man, bei jeden Marathon, wo Fahrer verschiedene Strecken zusammen kommen. Leider hatte ich auch ein Problem, dass zwei Pferde auf der Strecke entgegen kamen. Zum Glück kamen die mir nicht, in einer unübersichtlichen Stelle entgegen.
Die Strecke war wieder super organisiert  und diese Streckenauswahl  (Trails) hat man leider nicht bei jeden Rennen.
Leider hat es dieses Jahr und auch letztes Jahr sehr lange gedauert, bis die Siegerehrung statt fand . Einige Platzierte standen zu diesem Zeit schon beim nächsten Start. Es haben auch nicht alle Fahrer Lust oder die Zeit noch zwei bis drei Stunden nach Zieleinkunft (letztes Jahr bei sehr schlechten Wetter) zu warten.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei und dann werde ich wieder auf der langen Strecke starten, damit Karlo wieder freie Fahrt hat.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Mai 2007)

Dann hast du es aber mit mir zutun.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (27. Mai 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Dann hast du es aber mit mir zutun.



Sollte das ein Problem sein.


----------



## strecken-guru (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

was für eine Resonance   bin total beeindruckt von dem riesigen Starterfeld und dem vielen Lob in unserem Gästebuch und hier im Forum.
Bei soviel Zuspruch muß es einfach einen 4. Schinder(hannes) MTB Super Bike geben.  

Der neue Termin steht wird aber erst nach Erhalt der Genehmigung bekannt gegeben.


 Natürlich gehört neben so viel Lob, auch Kritik und Anregungen, die Teilweise berechtigt sind und bei der nächsten Plannunge sicherlich berücksichtigt werden.  

Wie ich bereits vor dem Start schon bekannt gegeben habe, wurde in einem bestimmten Abschnitt der Strecke masive Sabotage betrieben.
Schilder wurden entfernt, zerstört und eine Schranke ( in einer Abfahrt ) trotz Sicherung  geschlossen.Die Kette wurde mit einem Bolzenschneider durchtrennt.   
Es wurde hier durch die Verbandsgemeinde Emmelshausen Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Diebstahl, Sachbeschädigung und versuchter Körperverletzung gestellt  

So ..wir vom Schinder(hannes) ORGA- Team bedanken uns nochmal ganz herzlich für EURE Teilnahme, das viel Lob und die Kritik.

Würde mich freuen man sieht sich auf dem ein oder anderen Marathon.

03.06.Willingen, 10.06 Rhens, 17.06. Dichtelbach/ Kiedrich, 08.07.Erbeskopf und 19.08 Taunustrails

In diesem Sinne

unser Sport ist das Ziel

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## Otzi (29. Mai 2007)




----------



## lieblingsschaf (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich auch noch einmal herzlichst bei der Orga und den vielen Helferlein für das schöne Rennen bedanken!

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## kh-cap (31. Mai 2007)

hallo, meine frau und ich wollten uns bei den veranstaltern für dieses wunderbare event bedanken, vor allem im namen meiner kinder.
mein sohn und meine tochter, zusammen mit ihrer besten freundin, haben ihr erstes mtb-rennen bestritten. sie waren alle drei vollauf begeistert.
meine tochter ist am nächsten tag ganz stolz mit urkunde und medaille in den kindergarten, mein sohnemann mit beidem in die grundschule gegangen.
oma und opa waren auch ganz stolz auf ihre enkelkinder und sehen die investionen in die bikes der beiden nicht mehr ganz so kritisch  

kh-cap


----------



## phillie (31. Mai 2007)

klar sehn wir uns auf dem rhenser marathon. ist nur die frage, ob wir uns erkennen  
bis in zehn tagen dann...


----------



## strecken-guru (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo Bike- Freunde,

es ist zwar schon wieder eine Weile her, aber es sind noch Bilder aufgetaucht
unter http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/?lang=2
                 Radeln/Mountainbiken 3.Schinder(hannes) 
könnt Ihr die Bilder finden.
Sind echt super Bilder  Singeltrail, Wiese und und 

also in diesem Sinne 

die besten Grüße vom Strecken. Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

